# Constant Constipation - Male 31



## fishacadiana82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a very healthy 31yo white male. I've never had any digestive issues. I served in the US Army for 5 years without any issues. Actually, I've never been constipated before in my life until recently. I literally woke up one morning and didn't have my normal bathroom routine. That day turned into days.

*I've had CBC, Carcinoid Tests, Thyroid Tests, 24/Hour Urinalysis, Allergy Tests, Endoscopy, Colonoscopy, Ultrasound, HD CT Scans w/ Dialation... All came back NORMAL!*

Also, I've seen several doctors (GP, GI, Endocrinologist, Urologist, Allergist). All are puzzled... However, the second GI doctor suggested the Endoscopy and found two small/shallow ulcers at the bottom of my stomach. The biopsies showed they weren't infected with any type of bacteria. I've been taking meds and the stomach pain is nearly gone now. However, I'm still really backed up.

I've been battling constipation since June. I was told it could be stress related. I am not stressed or anxious. My life is actually fairly calm for a change. I'm tired of chasing doctors with my money. They're either too busy to care or label you as a crazy person. I've tried everything from Whiskey, Passion Flower to refrigerated probiotics at Whole Foods, nothing works. The only thing that works is Senna Tea. Also, I've tried Milk of Magnesia, Magnesium Citrate and just about every other laxative with no luck. My GP told me to try Linzess. The medication worked for only 3 days. The first day on Linzess gave me diarrhea. I will say it was a welcoming diarrhea after being constipated for 4 days.

One note... My lymph nodes were swollen on one side of my groin area and inflammed under the left side of my arm. I was given antibotics (Doxycycline) as a sort of fail-safe. The pain is nearly gone around the groin, but I'm still constipated.

The only change I can recall is our water situation. I moved from Texas to the East Coast last year. The new home had a well water system. When I started drinking the well water is when I got backed up. Maybe just a coincidence? There was a lot of orange stuff in the water. I was told it was iron bacteria. Does this cause chronic constipation? I've been drinking bottled water (Smart Water) for the past two months. Doesn't seem to be helping.

I have no fever or anything. I feel fine other than being constipated. I could run a mile right now, but feel full and bloated. Also, I have a lot of gas.

This is a real bummer as I have two children. I'm trying to get answers. Any natural remedies I haven't tried?

Symptoms:


Mild Headaches and Neck/Upper Back Pain (Off and On) - Right under back of head
Burning/Warm sensation under left armpit (Off and On) - Note: Doesn't hurt to touch...
Swollen Lymph Node only on left side of groin (Off and On) - Varies... Getting better...
Varying Constipation w/ Incomplete Bowl Movement (Backed Up) - Since June... Started suddenly...
No Fever
No Rashes

Solutions I've Tried:


Senna Tea - Works (Takes 8 Hours)
Linzess - Worked for 4 Days
Coffee (Dark Roast) - Occasionally works
Enema - Partially Works
Amitiza - Occasionally works at high doses
Aloe Vera Juice (Whole Leaf) - Occasionally Works
Milk of Magnesia - Fail
Magnesium Citrate - Fail
Miralax - Fail
Colace - Fail
Kefir Probiotic - Fail
Refrigerated Probiotics (Whole Foods) - Fail
Karo Syrup - Fail
Apple Cider Vinegar - Fail
Metamucil - Fail
Prune Juice - Fail
Ducolax Suppository - Fail
Passion Flower - Fail
6 shots of Jack Daniels (Attempt to relieve "mystery" stress) - Fail
Drinking 270.4 oz of Smart Water daily for the past 2 months- Fail

Thanks for the help!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi--yes struggling with chronic constipation is miserable isn't it.

about the tests: have you had a colonoscopy? this would show if your colon is unusually long or twisted.

have you had a sitz marker test (colonic transit study) this test measures colonic transit times and shows if you have slow transit constipation. also placement of the markers can reveal other problems--ie if they end up with all or most of them collected in the rectum it could indicate pelvic floor dysfunction or an outlet problem.

and then there's the defogram--defecatory proctogram. this test will show if you have pelvic floor dysfunction --where the pelvic floor muscles don't coordinate properly to allow stool to pass-- or an outlet obstruction like a rectal prolapse or intussusception. sometimes people have an internal rectal intussusception that they are not aware of until they take this test. if the defogram indicates pfd, an anal manometry will confirm this dx.

you can google these tests for more info. the are very good diagnostic tests to have and can help pinpoint your problem.

have you tried prucalopride (resolor). that's a prokinetic med similar to zelnorm but with a better safety profile. unfortunately it's not available in the usa but it is available in canada and the uk and europe. a lot of people have had success with it. if you can get your doc to write you a script for it you can order it online from canadadrugs.com--they require a script to fill your order.

i've had swollen lymph nodes on the left side of my groin and also under my armpit....the doc did have me get an ultrasound for the armpit one. she said the one in my groin might have something to do with my constipation problems --i forget just how she explained it exactly--it was a long time ago. i had it for many years. it's a good thing you got those checked out.

re: well water--that's a good question. i've had chronic constipation problems---slow transit constipation and pelvic floor dysfunction--since childhood (i'm 61 now) . about 20 years ago we moved to the country and now have well water although we do have purified water to drink. i have wondered myself about drinking straight well water since i've read that too much iron can worsen constipation. that has always scared me off from drinking straight well water.

because of the slow transit constipation and pfd i am totally laxative dependent--can't go without them. every night--per my gastros' and surgeon's advice-- i take 15 mg duclolax and 3 tbl milk of magnesia. like you, i've tried many other things that either never worked or stopped working.

good luck to you. hope you can find some answers and some relief.


----------



## fishacadiana82 (Nov 10, 2013)

annie7 said:


> about the tests: have you had a colonoscopy? this would show if your colon is unusually long or twisted.


Hi Annie,

Thank you for the suggestions. It's comforting to know I'm not alone. I'll look into these other tests. I sort of feel like a guinea pig lately. 

Yes, I had a Colonoscopy back in July. I've had two abdominal CT scans. The first one was of my lower GI tract. The second was an HD scan of my small intestines. Everything has come back normal. The doctors keep telling me I have severe to mild constipatation.

I just can't figure out why this started all of a sudden. I don't have a family history of stomach issues. One other thing I've considered lately is the Chiroporactor. I remember seeing one back in May and June. I never returned to the guy because the adjustments weren't helping. Do you think he could of misaligned something? I'm not sure how misalignment could cause constipation.

My GP thinks it's not IBS but something else. He hasn't figured the "somthing else" out. I'm tired of all these tests. Maybe I really am stressed and don't know that I'm stressed?

Thanks again!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes that is puzzling that it started all of a sudden. that sort of makes me wonder if you've maybe developed an internal rectal intussusception....i know a couple people who devloped one but didn't know it until they had it diagnosed with a defecatory proctogram. not sure if there are other tests that can detect this or not. not sure if it's something your doc can detect with the rectal "finger exam" (fun fun) or not...

sorry i don't know much at all about chiropractic stuff. i do hope he didn't misalign something...

yes it sure would be nice if your GP could figure out just what the "something else" was...

sounds like you've been checked by a gastro doc. hopefully he/she is one who specializes in motility problems. and there are gastro motility specialists. often they are affiliated with a university hospital.

and oh yes i do know what you mean about feeling like a guinea pig with all these tests... i sure do....take care..


----------



## fishacadiana82 (Nov 10, 2013)

The Senna Tea worked today. I had a huge/large bowl movement this morning w/ normal stool. I took the Linzess after the movement to try and jump start my system. I don't understand why Senna works but other laxatives fail. It's the strangest thing. I've seen two GI doctors and they both have no idea. Actually one told me to go to the University Hospital for further research into my problem. He is out of answers.

I did go through lot of stressful events prior to my move (grandparents died, dog died, new job, move). However, this all happened a few years ago. Why would stress surface years later? I really don't think it's stress.

I am considering a drive to Duke Medical Center in NC for further help. I'm really determined to figure this out.


----------



## fishacadiana82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Do not take Linzess with Senna Tea. OMG

It cleans you out!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, glad you got cleaned out anyway... that is always a relief, IMHO.

and yes i do imagine the combo of both linzess and senna tea would really do it for many people. i do know people who take linzess with senna (exlax) on a regular basis in order to have a bm. for them linzess doesn't work by itself. senna quit on me quite a while ago. linzess quit on me after only a few days and even adding in some dulcolax and milk of mag didn't help . we are all so different in how our bodies react to medications, supplements etc. what works well for one might not work at all for another. lots of trial and error. and oftentimes it's a combination of things that works better than just one thing. but it sure does pay to try everything and anything!









..no, it doesn't really sound like it's stress...i would think you'd know if it was.

good luck to you in your determination to figure this out! Duke Medical Center sounds like a good idea.


----------



## fishacadiana82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info Annie7, it's very helpful.

Unfortunately the Linzess is no longer working. I hate to keep taking Senna for constipation. I read that it's bad for long-term use. However, I am out of options at this point. My headaches and neck pain are back.

I think what upsets me the most is the incompetence of my doctors. I've seen four doctors and they're all puzzled. The majority are so eager to schedule outpatient procedures. I guess I need to go see my primary doctor again on Monday. I've spent close to 6k so far on tests. I love the attitude you get from some of the staff when they ask you for $1, 400 upfront. Luckily I had savings for this sort of thing. I can't imagine that they're many people walking around with that amount of money for health issues. A part of me wants to tell them to go **** themselves, but that wouldn't accomplish much.

Quick question. Does this sort of thing happen overnight (IBS-C)? I don't have a past personal or family history of constipation or IBS.

Also, what can I take other than Senna and the other laxatives that I've tried, anything safer? I'm trying to avoid laxative dependency. I heard laxative/stimulant overuse can damage the nerves.

Thanks again!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i really don't remember reading or hearing anything about ibs-c suddenly developing overnight like that--it's like i said--i do find it puzzling that it started all of a sudden which sort of makes me wonder if you've maybe developed an internal rectal intussusception..you could ask your doc that question--about ibs-c just starting up all of a sudden like that...

actually the laxatives that were responsible for damaging nerves etc were taken off the market years ago. the stimulant laxatives available now--when taken at the recommended dosages-- are much safer. that's the general thinking by up-to-date gastro docs and surgeons. and i've read quite a few studies that have said the same thing. here is one regarding senna. there are others:

" the evidence currently available does not show that there is a risk of genotoxicity for patients who consume senna-based laxatives" and there is more:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2809429/

my gastros and surgeons have told me to take what i need to go and not worry...of course you want to try everything else first .

i honestly don't know what else to suggest that you haven't already tried. some people have success with renew life constipation stop and other combo type things like that--cleansemore etc. also mag ox, mag 07, natural calm etc etc....you could maybe post a topic asking people what they've tried...

good luck--hope you find some answers.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh--there's also triphala--some people say that's helped them...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

and sometimes it's a combination of things that helps--not just taking one thing. i take dulcolax and milk of mag together--works better for me than either of them alone..


----------



## fishacadiana82 (Nov 10, 2013)

I spoke to my mother tonight. Apparently my grandmother had issues when she was in her thirties. She actually quit her job and developed a strict diet/routine. I wish I could ask her, but she passed away two years ago. Crazy. I guess I inherited whatever she had? Sadly, I have no idea how to fix it. I know she fixed it somehow. I mean if she could fix it in the 1950s surely it's possible today? I do remember her making cornbread with dates every morning. She also drank decaf coffee too. I always thought that was weird. Sigh... The journey begins...

I'll try the stuff you recommended. Glad to hear Senna is safe.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--a cup of strong black coffee first thing in the morning helps a lot of people go. it helps me. so does eating a breakfast that contains some of the healthy fat--fat can also help stimulate peristalsis.

and yes some people say eating dates helps. also prunes. or fruit high amounts of sorbitol in them--sorbitol helps some people go.

lots of times it's a combination of things that we do/take that helps promote a bm...

some more things off the top of my head:

some people have good luck with periodic colonics...

some people have said eating fresh papaya helps--or kiwi fruit. these are both very high in vitamin C which can help loosen stools. some people take vitamin C for this effect. triphala has some components which are very high in vitamin C.

quite a few people have had success with cayenne pepper pills--capiscool---taking two once or twice a day...

dr schultz intestinal formula #1 has been mentioned as working well for some..

some people say their gastros advised them to take linzess with senna---just add a little senna at first--to see if that helps the linzess work better. some take linzess with miralax or magnesium pills and that helps...

cytotec (misoprostol) is used off label to treat constipation although the studies on it recommend you take it with senna. here is a link--click on "get pdf" on the right to get the full report which also mentions taking senna. i did try this and for about a month it worked quite well--then sort of petered out like linzess did for me but it's def worth a try. some people say it's been a lifesaver for them:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1365-2036.1997.00237.x/abstract

i'll add some more if/when i think of it....good luck..over the years i've felt like my own lab experiment--so many tests, tried so many things--lol..but that's what we have to do. try anything and everything.


----------



## emy245 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi Fishacadiana82,

I hope you have found some solutions to the problem!

I have suffered with chronic constipation for about 10 years so understand the frustration.

I noticed you mentioned the chiropractor in your previous comments... i fractured my lower back when i was younger and the chiropractor said there could be a possible connection as the nerves in your lower back are connected to the nerves in your stomach/bowel which help movements. I don't know what you were seeing them for but it's possible it may have a connection?

You may want to try something called 'Feiyan Tea' - it's a type of chinese herbal tea. Doesn't taste very nice i will warn you but it does seem to work for a lot of people.

Good luck


----------

